# Problems with my Nissan Primera 2.0Sri



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Does any one have an idea what could be wrong with my car it is a nissan primera 2.0Sri, I tried to start it the engine rolls the battery is fine the distributor rotor roll when the engine is rolled over but the car does not start, it was running fine earlier today. But all of a sudden it has refused to start, there appears to be a spark at the spark plugs but the engine has refused to start. any ideas pls?


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

mcyemc can you tell me where car is form, it has a inmobilizer, i saw on italian magaziena that some primeras on the latest antithef tecnologies have probles with the alarm system, i shoul sugestthose stpes for cheking
1 hear when you close theswithc in acc of after the pump and injector working , whitout start the car, thats for cheking electrical probles with pumps and injector, in you want to hear better under the back seat are two clips just pull and the seat will pop, gently get it out of the way
try the switch one more time if it doesen sound maybe the gas pump.


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

secon che the air flow meter if it doesent get any reading it want start


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

leave every jac fron the sparkplugs, put it near ot the engine top and let make other gyu try to start the car to check the distribuitor and to check if the spark is getting to the plugs


----------



## PrimeraP11 (Jan 29, 2003)

leave every jac fron the sparkplugs, put it near ot the engine top and let make other gyu try to start the car to check the distribuitor and to check if the spark is getting to the plugs. i think if is not that , we already chek gas spark air, maybe could be some relay on the electronic odule in front of your car, behind the batery and behind the left fender, check those to
and all fusible from inside cabin
i hope that this could help you .


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Check the Starter!!


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

IF the Check Engine Light flashes when you crank the car over, then its the NATS system at fault, you may need the transponder coded in again. In this case, try using your spare key. Also, before you crank, when the ignition is on ON position, do you hear the fuel pump whine? try checking that and the fuse for it. These are just simple things you can rule out.

Carlos, he said the engine rolls, which i presume cranks so it wont be the starter.


----------

